# MH bulbs



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Which type do you guys recommend? The ones I have been able to find in the UK only seem to be around the 5,600k mark for freshwater. Is this going to be ok?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

As long as they are a full or wide spectrum bulb the color temperature is something of personal taste. I've used from 4000K to 10000K without any problems, I usually mix different bulbs however.

Giancarlo


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Any K rating will grow plants. 5500k or lower is, IMO, too yellow/green for my viewing purposes.

I prefer 6500K's. The 10000K's are whiter but still pleasing to the eye.

The Coralife 6500K's have great color but are expensive. Hamilton's 6500K "Superbrite" Day bulb is less but shows too green for me.

Hope that helps.

Later


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, you see the issue is I'm finding it very hard to get hold of the 6500k bulbs. I worry that 10000k ones will be specifically designed for hard and soft corals so therefore not much use in a planted tank.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm using a Giesemann 250W HQI 10000K on my tank. Looks great and have had no issues with it yet. It's only been running for about 2 weeks.

David


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a question and I'm a super noob about MH lighting,
is there a difference between coralife bulbs MH bulbs and bulbs that you buy from the hydroponic store , the hydroponic store quoted me $40 for a 6500K bulb and the prices i've seen for the coralife bulbs are around $199 or $99 i forgot

or was i quoted the wrong price?

thx in advance

Raymond



Bob Vivian said:


> Any K rating will grow plants. 5500k or lower is, IMO, too yellow/green for my viewing purposes.
> 
> I prefer 6500K's. The 10000K's are whiter but still pleasing to the eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I used the AB bulbs and really liked the color,
http://www.aqua-medic.de/cgi-bin/php/display_product.php3?p_id=162&lang=en&cat_id=15


----------

